# Enable hardware video decoder mx player?



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

I installed aplha 2 after normal wipes minus data wipe and for some reason i cant use the hardware video decoder in mx player, my build.prop has the line set to gpu already and for some reason i still cant get this to enable hardware video? please help thanks!

at one point i tried installing the arm7 codec but that didnt help either


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Not all files will work with the hardware decoder, it'll depend on what video codec they use. h.264 is supported natively, along with a few others I don't recall off the top of my head.


----------



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

Whats mkv use? i thought mkv was supported, not sure exactly what they used for the video tho, just know its an mkv file


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

slyr114 said:


> Whats mkv use? i thought mkv was supported, not sure exactly what they used for the video tho, just know its an mkv file


Mkv is just a container. An mkv could contain a video encoded in any one of a number of different codecs. Typically avc, h.264, or vc1.


----------



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

ya tahts what i meant, i am trying to watch anime on here from a group called Commie, they use mkv but idk what codec, What is a good video converter so i can convert to a codec like h.264? just tested out other shows and they would fine!!


----------



## dijon (Dec 14, 2011)

i've noticed that if I stream data across the network, MX Player won't use HW. dice player is a little choppy (and sometimes just doesn't work) and BS Player is OK but the audio lags.

Local playback from same media file on my Touchpad uses HW decoder in MX Player.

EDIT: have tried a few more files, and it depends on the type of file. HW is working fine for some files.


----------



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

I figured out that the anime i am having issues playing causes its so laggy is a encoded in 10bit, i assume there is no way to play these files and doubt there ever will be on the tp lol, now i just need to figure out ther best way to convert it! it is indeed x.264 but its 10bit and thats the issue i have


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

slyr114 said:


> I figured out that the anime i am having issues playing causes its so laggy is a encoded in 10bit, i assume there is no way to play these files and doubt there ever will be on the tp lol, now i just need to figure out ther best way to convert it! it is indeed x.264 but its 10bit and thats the issue i have


I have been using Format Factory to convert my videos.


----------



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

Converting the video now, seems really nice! Thanks!


----------



## badnat (Jan 19, 2012)

If you don't want to convert videos you might check out BSPlayer lite... I don't know that it will be able to handle 10bit, but it handled anime that Rice ran choppily and MX couldn't run at all in HW mode.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Also if those don't work then check out RockPlayer Lite. It's currently my favorite video player for Android.


----------



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

I tried bs player and it seems pretty great just wish it was fully ics compatible since it doesnt hide the bottom bar








ima try rockplayer tomorrow, btw that video converter works great! was able to play my show perfect afterwards!

just checked out rockplayer as i had extra time, i do not like it as much as the other two XD


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

BS Player does appear to be the smoothest of all the HW accelerated players I've tried. As slyr114 mentioned, it's too bad it can't fullscreen properly. I've also noticed that subtitles are a split-second too late.

For now I'll just use MX Player until BS Player updates.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

DicePlayer is very good too: unlike the MX Player, which only can play codecs that are supported by the OS in HW, Dice has it's own HW codecs, and plays in HW almost everything smooth enough. Damn, after release of Alpha 1 i've started to sound like a DicePlayer's salesman, but what can i do: it's the best player out there.


----------



## badnat (Jan 19, 2012)

slyr114 said:


> just wish it was fully ics compatible since it doesnt hide the bottom bar


http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__464216


----------



## Jon (aka nle) (Jan 18, 2012)

I also have problems playing video with hw decoding. I tried to reinstall Alpha 2 with a full wipe, but it still does not work.

I test downloaded an apple movie trailer (those should be compatible with the hw decoding, right?), but MX Player still show hw grayed out.

Any tips? Thank you!


----------



## hakkinen (Aug 24, 2011)

MX Player can't play my some mkv videos > 2GB, Dice player can play them flawlessly. On my Samsung GS2, Dice player can play 10GB full HD without problem, TP can play it too no doubt. Codec is used for CPU decode only


----------



## badnat (Jan 19, 2012)

Jon (aka nle) said:


> I test downloaded an apple movie trailer (those should be compatible with the hw decoding, right?), but MX Player still show hw grayed out.


I don't know. It's been forever since I touched apple movie trailers but downloading some potentially proprietary quicktime crap doesn't seem the best way to test things...


----------



## badnat (Jan 19, 2012)

hakkinen said:


> MX Player can't play my some mkv videos > 2GB, Dice player can play them flawlessly.


On the other hand, for me Dice choked playing a 704x400 xvid anime in hardware mode, while BS player handled it flawlessly... I guess it depends on the encode. Well puting videos over 2GB on a touchpad is retarded anyways...


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

After some testing, it seems to also depend on the audio codec used. Friendship is Magic, encoded at 720p with 8-bit h.264 video and ac3 audio, works with the hardware decoder. Nichijou, encoded at 1080p with 8-bit h.264 video and FLAC audio, will only play with the software decoder, and the hardare decoder is greyed out.

EDIT: Tested it with K-On! encoded at 1080p with h.264 video and ac3 audio, and the hardware decoder works. So, it definitely depends on both the video codec *and* the audio codec the file uses.


----------



## Jon (aka nle) (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone willing to upload a videofile that is confirmed working with HW encoding, so that people like me can confirm that it works.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

FWIW, I tried some stuff this morning and surprisingly Dice handled it the best. 720p mkv over LAN. In fact, it was so smooth, and even subtitles streamed over my network (MX and BS don't do that), I tried it on my HTC Desire HD phone and lo and behold it was also streaming there, too. I know I had tried Dice last year and it wasn't great, so maybe it's improved. I just hate the little ad thing you have to look at when videos start. But it's free so whatever.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

I also find Dice player to be much better than MX even on my galaxy nexus. The MX has a gorgeous ICS-like UI though. 
Does anyone know how to get the paid version of Dice? It's not in the market and the dev says he has a "checkout problem". I even sent him an email but he didn't reply.


----------



## ride2bhi (Mar 4, 2012)

Jon (aka nle) said:


> Anyone willing to upload a videofile that is confirmed working with HW encoding, so that people like me can confirm that it works.


I agree with Jon that finding a file that we can try would really help. I downloaded the Chernobyl Diaries -

http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/wb/chernobyldiaries/

I downloaded the 720p version (114mb) under the watch now button. The file is H264 encoded with AAC audio. My MX Player let me select HW decoder then said it wasn't available once it tried to start playing and now the option is grayed out. I think the HW decoder in my touchpad isn't working, so that is why I am curious if this works for other people.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Doesn't work for me either. It's probably due to it being a Quicktime .mov file, MX Player's Quicktime codec might be software-only.


----------

